
Google tests scripting feature for online apps - abennett
http://itworld.com/development/68497/google-tests-scripting-feature-online-apps
======
mcav
Direct link from Google: [http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2009/05/old-
tool-new-tr...](http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2009/05/old-tool-new-
tricks.html)

------
euroclydon
GBA? I don't think a real hacker would want to mess with this. I was excited
for a while about ZoHo's scripting, but found using a proprietary scripting
language in a webpage to be like pulling teeth.

